# Two mouths??



## marshiemellow (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, i just got a new plakat betta yesterday and noticed something I havent seen in another fish before...
Hes perfectly healthy and I think its potentially a birth defect,
but he has whay looks like two mouths? One on top of the other.
The first is a double mouth which is quite big... And he breathes from it. The other one is permanent open and part of the bigger mouth, which is what he uses to eat food with.
Is this normal...?
He definitely has no sign of anything else... And I am quite sure he's 100% healthy.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, I sure would like to see a picture!


----------



## marshiemellow (Oct 29, 2012)

Whenever i try to post a photo it never uploads XD the only photo i have is showing the one thats permanently open. Do you have any idea what this could be?


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry, I am as newbie as newbie can b when it comes to bettas. I'm hoping other more experienced members reply soon. So far I have found Hallyx and OldFishLady to be extremely knowledgable.


----------



## marshiemellow (Oct 29, 2012)

Ah ok 
its actually so strange... I was watching him before and i swear his mouth extended in order to blow a bubble...


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe it's the next step in betta evolution!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds a little like Bazooka Joe, he has a small opening on the bridge of his nose if you want to call it that. He is a PK too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Could be a parasitic twin but probably a big nose.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Please post a pic or send a link when you figure it out. I'm beyond curious to see your betta! Lol


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

He could of had a parasitic twin, an extreme birth defect ( from improper breeding ) or he could have cut it, or got in a fight, which damaged his lip.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow now I'm curious about this. I never heard of a betta with two mouths. I have seen a crested gecko with two heads before. Hopefully you can load a picture soon.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Off topic. Please allow the OP original poster to get their question answered. Thank you.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

thank cb, i will post a thread so other people can get in o this


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think the cut on lip and bog nose ideas are good.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have had a "cut lip" betta before, would look similar. However if you can get a picture try  so much easier to tell lol. What you could also do is keep the water clean, and monitor any changes in his eating habits, activity, and the "second mouth". I have had one betta who suffered from something that ate away at his jaw, exposing bone.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree a picture will make it easier.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah a pic would REALLY help...that sounds CRAZY! I tried to google it but came up empty


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

A cut lip is my best guess. We can't help u unless u upload a pic.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> yeah a pic would REALLY help...that sounds CRAZY! I tried to google it but came up empty


 That is crazy something you can not google I am leaning towards the nose theory.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am thinking it's a cut nose. When Bazooka Joe eats, the cut moves too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter has a small cut you have too look very close too see it,


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yup. Totally right


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont get what your saying?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

It was 4 the 1 above urs


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay. Does this moth do anyhting?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

To upload a pic from your computer:
Click on Go Advanced next to the Post Quick Reply
The message box will change and you will see a little paper clip above the white box. Click on it and a new window will open. Click on Choose File and find your file. Click Upload. Repeat for all your pics and then close the window and post as normal.

To post a pic from another website like Photobucket:
Click on the little postcard icon above the message box and copy/paste the URL of the pic into that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I finally learned how to upload pics.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It can be confusing since there are two ways to upload them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think for me the harder part is taking the pic and putting it on my laptop.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

It's probably just the beard area.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What does that mean?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

If it's the beard area, how come its the mouth that's messed up


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good point.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Or it could be a deformity


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If it is a cut where did it come from?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

She said it was there when she bought him but she didn't notice


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I woner what a Betta could cut themselves on in the Betta prodduction method?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Guess we will never know unless there's a picture.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Cameras are pretty hard to work.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. My best guess is a deformity.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe in Thialand it scratched itself on a leaf.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

no picture = didn't happen lol


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Where did he come from?


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

+1 to finnfinn


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thialand and agreed it is a mystery.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah, probably. Well in Thialand, they handle betas with their hands, and maybe someone picked him up and cut the betta ( not on purpose of course)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was thinking the hard side of a leaf did it but they seem like Betta mills there, so your idea is possible too.


----------



## Stonehenge (Apr 24, 2012)

Man, this thread would have been awesome if there was a pic.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree, I'm really curious what it looks like


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

We need pics bad…


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes we do.


----------



## marshiemellow (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha sorry guys! I can't get a photo of it happening unless I watch him intently XD
I'll keep trying though.... 
Has anyone heard of this?!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Without a picture it can be hard to tell and can be many things. When one of my betta stretches his mouth to eat, he sometimes gets what looks like a second mouth


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

marshiemellow said:


> Haha sorry guys! I can't get a photo of it happening unless I watch him intently XD
> I'll keep trying though....
> Has anyone heard of this?!


 You dont watch your Betta intenly there like children.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have girl that was a baby when I got her and I would watch her for long periods of time because it looked like she had a big cut or something that moved right over her mouth. But as she aged, i didn't notice it anymore.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ur gettin me interested too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I will stare at my fish for long times like 10 minutes.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I highly doubt its a parasitic twin. MUCH more likely to be a birth defect.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've noticed that some males have unusually large lips, so much so that the upper lip will look like a mouth all on its own. My HM doubletail Riceball is like that. I'll try to take a pic of him this afternoon and maybe marshiemellow, you can compare that with what you see on your own betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Large lips never heard of it but makes sense.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Any Pics yet..?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope so sounds interesting.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I once watched 1 of my betas 4 2 hours start


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow he must have been doing something interesting.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Building a bubble nest


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I never see Carter do that it seems the filter ruins them first.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ohh


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I do not think Carter minds.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

And that, boys and girls, is why u don't put a filter in a breeding tank!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes it is but a filter is okay regular tank Carter is too old too breed.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What do U mean?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter is an old fish and filters bad for breeding tanks and good for regular tanks agree with you.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Okay.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Most Pet store fish are too old too breed too and looking forward to the fish photos.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Why is this thread still going, lol?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

BECAUSE! we ant to see a picture lmao.


----------



## marshiemellow (Oct 29, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> I've noticed that some males have unusually large lips, so much so that the upper lip will look like a mouth all on its own. My HM doubletail Riceball is like that. I'll try to take a pic of him this afternoon and maybe marshiemellow, you can compare that with what you see on your own betta.


That sounds great! I still haven't managed to get a picture


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok, ALOT happened while I was off for like a day.. lol


----------

